# How is it at your practice?



## micki127 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello,

Just curious how job duties are at other places of employment?  Do coders take patient/insurance calls/inquiries?  Do billers take patient/insurance calls/inquiries?  How about if you do AR do you also take patient calls? Do they have certain people doing certain skill sets?

Not familiar with the inner workings of different practices and wondering if they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 5, 2014)

I work for a hospital that also has employed physicians.  The coding and billing departments are entirely separate but are centrally located.  The role of the coder is to abstract the procedure and diagnosis codes based on the documentation, to do internal audits for accuracy and compliance and to provide coding education to physicians and other providers.  The billers post payments, work the AR and take patient calls.


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 5, 2014)

I think it depends on the practice and the size.  I've worked at practices where I did everything, coding, billing, insurance follow-up answer patient questions, help them with their insurance problems, you name it.  I've also worked a larger practices where I did just the coding, audited and trained doctors in E/M.  Each place is going to be unique and the duties required will depend on the needs of the employer.


----------



## micki127 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much for your input Pam Brooks and dclark7! 

 I wasn't sure how the inner workings of different offices would be as I only have experience with the one and very pleased where I am at.  It is good to know that information as I was curious. It seems that the larger the practice is the more distinct your skill set will be and your role will be defined to one function.

I hope the both of you have a nice day!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 6, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> I work for a hospital that also has employed physicians.  The coding and billing departments are entirely separate but are centrally located.  The role of the coder is to abstract the procedure and diagnosis codes based on the documentation, to do internal audits for accuracy and compliance and to provide coding education to physicians and other providers.  The billers post payments, work the AR and take patient calls.



Pam,
 Ive been reading your post for a while and you have very good advice and  very smart advice! I have just noticed something. Your quote from Mother Teresa. You spelled Theresa the same as I spell my name but,I have never seen it spelled that way for mother Teresa.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 10, 2014)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Pam,
> Ive been reading your post for a while and you have very good advice and very smart advice! I have just noticed something. Your quote from Mother Teresa. You spelled Theresa the same as I spell my name but,I have never seen it spelled that way for mother Teresa.


 
I'm of French Canadian descent....so I spell (and pronounce) a lot of words differently.  Add that to a Boston accent, and pretty much nobody can figure out what I"m saying!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 11, 2014)

Pam Brooks said:


> I'm of French Canadian descent....so I spell (and pronounce) a lot of words differently.  Add that to a Boston accent, and pretty much nobody can figure out what I"m saying!



I See! LOL


----------

